# Genuine canada immigration consultants in Bangalore



## sujithkurian (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi,

I am looking forward to start the Canada immigration for myself . But could not decide on a good immigration consultant. 

Could someone, Please let me know an authorised consultant(ICCRC) in Bangalore/Kerala.


Looking forward for an early reply.

Regards
Sujith


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi,
I don't know other consultants but I took help of Opulentus.

Regards,
Ash


sujithkurian said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking forward to start the Canada immigration for myself . But could not decide on a good immigration consultant.
> 
> ...


----------



## sujithkurian (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks Ash,

Are they ICCRC registered agent for canada ?

Regards
Sujith


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

I guess so
Best thing is to call them up and check with them.
You can visit their site.

Opulentus - Immigration and Visa Consultants Australia,Canada,Denmark

Regards,
Ash



sujithkurian said:


> Thanks Ash,
> 
> Are they ICCRC registered agent for canada ?
> 
> ...


----------

